

New Simplegeo Products: Introducing Context & Places - emilepetrone
http://blog.simplegeo.com/2010/12/08/product-updates/

======
alabut
Jesus, those icons are gorgeous. Bigger versions here:

<http://simplegeo.com/products/>

Reminds me of the new Disqus graphics - looks like 3D is the new gradient.

~~~
tbgvi
That's because they were done by the same people, take a look at their
'portfolio' on Dribbble - it's really impressive:
<http://dribbble.com/softfacade>

Side note to HNers, if you're in need of great design then I'd recommend
perusing Dribbble. I've found a few freelancers there that have done some
amazing work.

Full size can be seen here:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/softfacade/5244241757>

------
aguynamedben
(Disclaimer: I work on SimpleGeo Context) Context can pinpoint a lat/lon to
the Longhorns' football stadium or the UT campus:
<https://gist.github.com/11e86c689cca9f65bc3d> We have tons of hyper-local
boundaries indexed including museums, parks, churches, etc.

~~~
zoudini
I had some ?s regarding Context and using it in my app. Could you e-mail me
(check my profile).

------
aguynamedben
Here are some demos: <http://schuyler.github.com/simplegeo-context-demo/>
<http://schuyler.github.com/simplegeo-places-demo/>

~~~
asmosoinio
I assume the search for places-demo should work by pressing enter? Nothing
happening for me... Or am I just looking at the wrong locations? I was testing
with the map zoomed in Manila, PH, and Turku, Finland.

My browser is Chrome 8.0.552.215 beta on Windows Vista.

~~~
asmosoinio
Search demo: Tried panning the map and zooming to New York and searching for
"Starbucks" and "coffee", no luck... Am I missing something?

Context demo: Clicking on map, nothing happens. Maybe the service is down?

------
americandesi333
Very timely... considering that both Google and Facebook are getting into
contextual search

